# Kayaks & Canoes Live Chat Room



## samtomhop (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi

I've started a new Live Chat Room for all you Kayakers and Canoers to chat - take a look at http://pub32.bravenet.com/chat/show.php/2677942960  

I also have a new kayaking and canoeing website that is updated daily with info on paddling. There is a page to post your pics and vids of you paddling and wicked and funny short movies of kayaking and canoeing  
Check it out at http://kayaksandcanoes.blogspot.com/ :lol: 
This site also has a forum at http://pub32.bravenet.com/forum/2677942960/ to post all your kayaking and canoeing problems and have discussions about paddling across the net. 
Plus a list of links to other great kayaking and canoeing websites 8) 

Take a look and i hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Just wondering about ethics. Is it OK to advertise your web site/chat room on another's board? Dunno. :? Seems odd to me asking people to go to another site and maybe visit this one less.


----------



## bkp77 (May 9, 2004)

yet another site ignoring the rafters of the world... :x 

we are the red headed step child until some hard shell wank wants their beer carried... i feel so used and cheap now...    



:wink: 


http://pub32.bravenet.com/chat/show.php/2677942960 is a real catchy and easy to remember name too. good luck with it. :?


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

I got a raft leaning site for ya - www.whitewateraddiction.com along with a new yahoo group: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/whitewateraddiction/ which is gonna lean towards whitewater travel (raft or kayak).

geezer i think its prolly okay as many people find out about mountainbuzz while reading boatertalk.

l8r


----------

